# Car Sick



## GriffinMcButterPants (May 16, 2014)

I have a six month old Standard Poodle that throws up in the car almost every time he goes. As soon as we get in the car he starts drooling profusley, dripping everywhere. My vet originally sent an antibiotic for him, then suggested we change foods, which we have done at least five times. I am now feeding Hills Prescription canned food. Our other dog eats dry food exclusively, but Poodle was throwing that up in whole pieces. Any suggestions will be appreciated.
Poodle is champaign colored and has tear stained eyes as well. Dr. recommended giving a benedryl 2x a day, which I do. It either doesn't help, or would be way worse without benedryl. Same puppy also has ear issues.
Any suggestions on any of above problems will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

My Cosi suffered from carsickness as a puppy too, which was difficult as he was in show coat. But he did outgrow it. 

Many puppies suffer from it as their inner ear that is involved in balance has not fully developed and the motion of the moving vehicle makes them nauseous. I used to have Cosi travel in a Crate but found that he did better out of it with the window down a bit to catch fresh air. I had the seat protected but he still got vomit on himself which was maddening. But honestly they do grow out of it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Where in the vehicle does your pup ride? I found that both my dogs did better in my SUV in the back seat rather than in the way back. I also don't crate them. They wear harnesses that are tethered to the child seat bolt. I would suggest putting him in the car in the driveway with engine off and rewarding no sickly behavior. Then in car in driveway with car turned on. then go down driveway and back, then around the block. In other words gradually build his appreciation that the car doesn't always signify going to groomer or vet. Once you can go far enough to have a destination make it something fun like pet store. I doubt the car sickness has much to do with diet.

As for the tear stains, I suggest giving him a poodle clipped face to make keeping his eyes clean easier. I also think that if he has allergies (as your vet seems to think because of benadryl) that a clean shaved face would also reduce the likelihood of allergens being held close to his eyes and nose.

Ear issues are often signs of food allergies. Changing foods is hard on most dogs and since you have done a fair amount of switching already I almost hate to suggest doing it again, but that could help both the ear and eye problems. Make sure you are feeding a high quality food with a single protein source. For ingredient consistency we also only (or at least mostly) feed treats from the same manufacturer as the basic diet (Blue Buffalo Large Breed Adult chicken and rice).


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I bought a booster so Zoe could look out window. She loved riding in it. After ten min or so she would throw up.
This week I decided to use her crate thinking maybe if she doesn't see the motion will not make her sick. Well been to the vet 3 times in last 3 days and there is no car sickness. I am very happy because we have a long trip on July 13th. 
Guess I will put adorable booster away until she is older and outgrows car sickness.
Not sure she will be ok for the long ride, but I rather not medicate her if possible. Hopefully the crate will do the trick.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Your puppy is very cute! He is actually considered apricot colored in the poodle world. Personal opinion here, but I would consider shopping around for a new vet. The hills prescription food is junk. Read the ingredients, usually that stuff is full of corn and junk fillers. Is he only eating canned food? Perhaps he was throwing up the kibble from eating too quickly? They make feeding things that make dogs eat slower like this: Amazon.com : Northmate Interactive Feeder : Slow Feed Dog Bowl : Pet Supplies so that he doesn't swallow the kibbles as whole, and hopefully will chew the kibbles. However, I am a fan of raw feeding, with real meat... but that's a whole other subject on it's own. 
Why did the vet put him on the antibiotic? My girl gets sick to her stomach very easily if she is ever on an antibiotic, since it kills off the good bacteria too. 
As far as the car sickness goes, do not feed him at all before he goes in the car. Take him out in it every day, start with a 2 minute drive around the block, and each day add a little bit more time to it. It is important that he does not have a full stomach (at least while he's getting used to it) or he will become nauseous. 
The eye issue: the first thing a vet should do when a dog is having eye issues, is examine the eyes. There are many eye defects that happen, ingrown eyelashes, clogged tear ducts etc. so the eyes themselves should be examined to make sure there is nothing wrong. I'm not sure where he is at with his puppy teeth, but puppies will also commonly go through tearing stages, depending on where they are at with teething. When they are teething, they will produce excess tears, and sometimes that can cause the staining. If he is examined, and has nothing wrong with his eyes, there is a product you can put in their food called angel's eyes, but this is a low grade antibiotic, and should be used as a last option. There is a possibility that his eye issues are related to the ear issues, if he has allergies to something. I have found that my own girl does better ear wise if I do not pluck the ear hair out, but rather leave it, and trim it close with clippers or scissors. I like this ear cleaner: Frank Rowe and Son Inc. K-9 Miracle Ear Elixir 16 oz by Lisa Leady - Ear Care - Supplies
Hope this helps!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I might agree that your pup is throwing up whole kibble because he is eating too fast as you mention you have another dog, and sometimes when you are feeding two dogs in the same area they try to gobble up their food as quickly as possible in case the other dog wants it! Do try a slow feeder (or hand feed him his kibble to find out if slowing down helps)
Also you might try changing food to a 'grain free' because corn, wheat, and soy all are considered hot foods for allergies and many times, especially with corn, it can cause a yeast overgrowth...hence the ear infections! Read your labels on your dog foods!.......yes Science Diet is full of corn ICK!!!! Limited ingredient, grain free, single protein is good.
Go to Dogfoodadvisor to research brands and their ingredients.......

The tear stains might be because he needs to have his hair kept out of his eyes or allergies but I'd start by having his face/eyes trimmed and then wash his face every day (I use baby wipes) 
Then as far as carsickness....I found as Molly got older and more 'traveled' she grew out of it ...hope you have that happen too but meanwhile , a big towel under them is a seat saver! LOL!


----------



## GriffinMcButterPants (May 16, 2014)

*Throwing Up*

Thanks so much for the helpful suggestions! I started out feeding ButterPants dry food, Nature's Recipe Puppy, which is what we have fed our dogs for years, with no problems. When problems began I switched to Nature's Recipe Easy to Digest, same issues. When I called vet they suggested Hills Prescription Diet, and suggest a tablespoon of pumpkin with each feeding. I have done the pumpkin all along with dry and canned. He is eating only canned at this point, which I don't like, but like the vomiting even less. I have started introducing a tablespoon or so of dry food with the canned, seemed to be OK. Yesterday I tried only dry, with pumpkin, again.......threw it all up. I will go to pet store today and look for a different dry food to try. I have even put a cookie sheet down, spread a handfull of food at a time, dragging feeding time out over an hour. I will look forr a "slow feeder" bowl, allthough I have inquired about those at PetSmart, they didn't have any.
Regarding feeding the two dogs together, they eat in separate areas of the house. 
I welcome all suggestions, will try anything.
Thanks again.


----------



## GriffinMcButterPants (May 16, 2014)

*Ears*

I am going to order the K-9 Miracle Ear, Thank you so much for the info. My 11 year old Golden has had ear problems since he was a pup.
I appreciate the tips, very helpful!
Thanks again


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

We had never had a car sick dog till my parents' last PWD, who is now 4. She threw up in the car every single time for about 4 months. It didn't matter if she'd eaten recently, not eaten, what she'd eaten. It would start with drool then if she was there long enough, vomit! She grew out of it and now happily goes in the car. She hasn't thrown up once in the last year.

So I would say just give it time, and in the meantime either keep the dog contained (ours ride in crates) or have a towel / plastic sheet under him. I wouldn't bother with any more dietary changes or prescriptions - I really do think he will just get over it! Keep taking him in the car for short journeys and build up from there.


----------



## lreynolds (Mar 25, 2011)

Our breeder told us when we left her house with our standard puppy to expect her to get car sick for the first year. She threw up on the way home. Our poodle did out grow the car sickness which took about a year unfortunately. 

As far as ear infections, try switching to a grain free dog food. Since making the switch our poodle has not had a single ear infection.


----------



## GriffinMcButterPants (May 16, 2014)

*Car Sickness & Other*

Thanks for all the helpful hints, they are truly appreciated! 
I am still experimenting with food in hopes of relieving poor ButterPants of throwing up, which he does at home, as well as in car.
I thought I had it solved when I started him on the Wellness Simple food. He didn't throw up the food, eyes were dry, he even settled down a bit. That lasted for about 4-5 days, then the throwing up resumed. I was mixing some canned food in with the dry, then only canned. He does the best with canned only, but I have to find a dry food he can eat, and hope he outgrows this also. After describing the situation to one of the managers at the pet store, she recommended trying Biljack Grain Free. The pieces are quite small and much softer than the other dry foods I know of, consequently dissolves faster. I am now feeding the Biljack (in a slow feed bowl) once a day, and canned for the other feedings. I started the BJ on Saturday, so far so good, at least at home, but far from convinced yet. I took him to the pet store on Saturday, and he threw up everything on that trip. I guess he's going to vomit in car for now, but I'm more concerned about the throwing up at home. I am going to ask my vet if he can give me something for car trips. Other than the food & eyes, he's active, very active, and shows no signs of feeling poorly. If he starts throwing up the BJ, I will take him to the vet and see what he thinks. 
I do feed the two dogs at the same time, but in different rooms.
I'll keep you informed about the food.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

ask your vet to check for acid reflux. i believe i recall another pf member mentioning it with regard to his dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It can take time for the car sickness to settle down, but you do need to straighten out the throwing up at home. Since you have tried a few different things already I do think it is time for the vet. I don't know much about acid reflux in dogs, but it is definitely worth asking about along with diet, slow-bowl feeding and I also would ask about feeding from elevated bowls.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 10, 2013)

He will get over it soon. My boy did the same for about +- 9 Months. Don't feed before you have to travel, try to stay on the interstate as much as possible (or straight, well paved roads), fresh air the more the better. The car was starting to be a bad experience for my dog Calder so I left my car running doors open and gave him treats for getting in, do this over and over, mix up the times he stays in, a couple seconds here a minute or two there. 

Food: Just no grains everything else is all right. Generally speaking. 

Eyes: Clean shaved face will help but sometimes not much you can do, besides to get a bag of cotton balls and clean multiple times a day with cool water. 

Stay strong and get seat covers.

** Sorry didn't see that he was throwing up at home. Definitely vet or new vet.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

As you all may know, Penny got car sick then became car anxious. She's gotten way better. The advice lily cd re gave in, I think, the third post is really great. I did that with Penny and also took her on short trips to fun places. Picking up my son from high school was great: a mile and a half ride to hop out and get petted and played with by a dozen high schoolers was a great ride for Penny. Before that there was lots of drooling. So much so that it looked like it rained in the back seat if she was in there for more than ten minutes. She still won't hop in but once she's in she has been tail up the last 5 or 6 times we've gone for a ride. The last time we were in and out of the car several times over an hour and a half period and she did great. So there is hope. Just take your time and slowly desensitize her to the car.

Rick


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would not worry one bit about throwing up in the car and, I would not change food on account of that happening because it's not likely to make a difference. I would just control the situation by putting the puppy in a plastic vari-kennel that is easy to clean in case the puppy vomits. 

Personally, the recurring vomiting at home is what concerns me. How frequently is this happening? How soon after eating? What does the vet think?


----------



## GriffinMcButterPants (May 16, 2014)

*McButterPants*

Thank you for the useful input, I read all of your posts and try any new ideas for ButterPants. 
BP throws up after eating dry food, not canned, and it can sometimes be several hours after having eaten the dry. So far, the Biljack has stayed down, but still not convinced, as the Wellness was good for a few days.....very strange.
The vet has suggested the Prescription Diet food and putting pumpkin in his food. I had also added rice, thinking it would be soft on the tummy. The canned Prescription Diet works, but not the dry. I have stopped adding rice and pumpkin. 
Any car trips are short, neighborhood errands, however we will be taking a very long trip soon, going to ask vet for meds for that adventure. Even though we have seat covers on back seats and many towels in car, still a big mess, as you all know.
Regarding the bowls, we have always used elevated bowls for all our dogs, now I set the slow feed bowl on the stand that holds the bowls, works well.
Thanks again for the feedback! It's reassuring to know others have experienced the same situation, although this is our first dog ever to suffer with car sickness.
Have a great day!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Was the vet concerned about megaesophagus at all? Is he regurgitating or vomiting?

Here's some info on megaesophagus: http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2012/10/29/megaesophagus-disorder.aspx


----------

